# Anyone here done a House Concert?



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have scheduled a house concert next month at my house where I will be hosting and also playing with a blues artist from Montreal. I'm also planning on hosting a couple more this year. I've been to one House Concert before and that's pretty much my experience with it. I've done research on the web about it and have learned a few things. Having had little experience with it, I'd be grateful to know what people's experience are with house concerts, either as the artist/s or the hosts. Thanks!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've done it. I'm not sure what else to say.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I've done it. I'm not sure what else to say.


Did you host it? Or did both? Did you ask for a donation?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I hosted one many, many years ago. Full band, drums, bass, two guitars, full pa etc. Went around and warned all the neighbours on the block. Swore I'd never do it again. The house got trashed, people shooting up in the bathroom, making out in the bedrooms, and just general mayhem. I was with a rough crowd back then. Might be a little calmer now. Maybe an acoustic concert by invite only


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I did one for a local artist/friend that was coinciding with a CD release. I invited 30 or so people but did not charge and most of them bought a CD. We served spirits and food and it was a fun evening. I got to play on one of the songs and jam a little.

We had just finished renovating our basement and the furniture was out which was perfect - I rented a bunch of chairs and tables (which is relatively cheap) and had it set theatre style. Also had some high tables for people standing to put food and drinks on.

The artist had his backing tracks from the CD going through my powered monitors (drums, bass, keyboards).


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Invite only for sure. And high ticket price with a % going to a charity. 

Acoustic definitively. 

I've done a number of super small venues when living in Spain. Learned a few things.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, it is acoustic, we're going to be a singer, 2 acoustic guitars and an upright bass. It's also only by invitation and we're only inviting 20, which is pretty much what my living/dining room can hold. We'll have seats for everyone. I've also explained to people that it is not a 'party' but rather a concert where people sit down and the main focus will be the performance.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Chito said:


> Yes, it is acoustic, we're going to be a singer, 2 acoustic guitars and an upright bass. It's also only by invitation and we're only inviting 20, which is pretty much what my living/dining room can hold. We'll have seats for everyone. I've also explained to people that it is not a 'party' but rather a concert where people sit down and the main focus will be the performance.


You should be good.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Film the show and post it on YouTube


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm leaving for one in half an hour.

Never hosted a house concert but I've opened a local one a few times. A friend gets some pretty good acoustic artists, (Valdy, Tony McManus) and always gets a local to open. Generally I team up with someone I know as a duo, which is what I'm doing tonight, guitar and violin.

Headliner gets 2 sets, opener gets 3 songs/tunes to start and one song after the break, everyone gets refreshments at the intermission, 7:30 to 10-ish, roughly 35 seats (combination of folding chairs and living room furniture), fully acoustic (usually, rarely some minimal amplification).


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2017)

I've played a couple of back yard parties in my day.
Does that count?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have played a few basement shows. Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been to a couple: Scarlett Jane and Rocky Votolato. Hoping to host one in the spring. One was by invitation only with a $20 charge going to the artist, the other was part of a "house tour" - tickets online only ($25 US) through the artist's website and 80% of them were bought by friends of the host. Both made it very clear that it was a concert and not a party and both were BYOB. The host "opened" one of the concerts, but he is a "credible artist" in his own right - and the one I'm hoping to host in the spring. 

Let us know how it goes and if you have any advice!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

*LIQUOR LIABILITY INSURANCE* 

Get some. 


Will save your ass.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just got home from the aforementioned house concert this evening. Trent Severn was the headliner, pretty good acoustically, no fancy gimmicks, no pitch correction, no backing musicians, just the three of them pulling it off the real old fashioned way. Awesome group. It was a pleasure to open for them.

It's a good idea to provide a volunteer to man the door, the retail table (for cds, t-shirts, and other swag), and help with clean up, set-up, and take-down.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a house concert, but I once went & jammed with some guys I'd never played with before (Otehr than the drummer who invited me)--they had a few people over who were watching.
It went well, but the next time I jammed with them it was off. (Or rather I was)

I have also done impromptu jamming at parties.
Sometimes people know I'm a musician and so are they & we jam.
Although I feel no obligation to do so if I am not into it at that time. (And I have declined)

So actually putting on a hose concert?
No
But sounds like it could be fun given the right crowd, right house & right preparations.


----------



## 2manystrings (Sep 28, 2016)

I've done them with singers or with drums bass and electric guitar; anything is possible as long as you can play the room and feel what kind of crowd you have.
I've never hosted though....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Just got home from the aforementioned house concert this evening. Trent Severn was the headliner, pretty good acoustically, no fancy gimmicks, no pitch correction, no backing musicians, just the three of them pulling it off the real old fashioned way. Awesome group. It was a pleasure to open for them.
> 
> It's a good idea to provide a volunteer to man the door, the retail table (for cds, t-shirts, and other swag), and help with clean up, set-up, and take-down.


Thanks for the update. Did they pay you and the headliners through donations? As for volunteers, I always have my stepson doing things that need to be done, he's my defacto roadie.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I had a group of friends who threw house shows every two weeks for a couple of years. I've seen a band from France in their basement.

1. Door man with donation cup - but if you're not donating, you're not really welcome 

2. Merch table set-up, as previously mentioned

3. Donations pay gas for any band that has to travel, and pay whatever amount seems appropriate.

4. You're not a venue, so you're absolutely not selling alcohol to anyone in there. BYOB reigns supreme.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Budda said:


> I had a group of friends who threw house shows every two weeks for a couple of years. I've seen a band from France in their basement.
> 
> 1. Door man with donation cup - but if you're not donating, you're not really welcome
> 
> ...


That's how we are setup right now. Thanks!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder if there's some kind of waiver that could be used to absolve the owner, band and other patrons from any type of liability for the actions of any other people at the concert. Perhaps similar to the waiver printed on the back of tickets.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> I wonder if there's some kind of waiver that could be used to absolve the owner, band and other patrons from any type of liability for the actions of any other people at the concert. Perhaps similar to the waiver printed on the back of tickets.


There are no patrons - just people who there to hang out. Think of it as a 40th birthday party with entertainment and an encouraged donation (age chosen arbitrarily). Turn away people you think may screw stuff up.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My circle of peeps has done a few milestone birthday parties. Too big for a house so we've rented a hall. The local Elks hall is a favorite, acoustically horrid, harshly lit but great loadin-loadout, support services, etc. It's a few hundred bucks, but enough people to recoup that at $5 - $10 per person. And you can go the 'selling booze' route yourself or let the Elks do it. The supply all the booze at a reasonable price, they look after the licensing issues and do much of the clean up afterwards. If it was fewer than 25 people, we would have done it at someone's house but this works so much better.



Mooh said:


> Just got home from the aforementioned house concert this evening. Trent Severn was the headliner, pretty good acoustically, no fancy gimmicks, no pitch correction, no backing musicians, just the three of them pulling it off the real old fashioned way. Awesome group. It was a pleasure to open for them.
> 
> It's a good idea to provide a volunteer to man the door, the retail table (for cds, t-shirts, and other swag), and help with clean up, set-up, and take-down.


So no wardrobe malfunctions or in-ear lipsync disasters? Getting to hear musicians play music - that's ol' school cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Chito said:


> Thanks for the update. Did they pay you and the headliners through donations? As for volunteers, I always have my stepson doing things that need to be done, he's my defacto roadie.


There is a suggested donation per audience member and the performers are paid from that. Some folks are more generous than others of course. In this case the host takes nothing, because they're of means, and because they're just great music loving people who are extremely well connected in the Canadian folk music scene. Refreshments are by donation, roughly organized so that there's little duplication. Most concerts are held on Sunday evenings which can be less expensive than booking acts on Fridays and Saturdays. The headline performers get dinner before, a bed when necessary, and breakfast, all through the generosity of the host. The local openers get the dinner as well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mooh said:


> There is a suggested donation per audience member and the performers are paid from that. Some folks are more generous than others of course. In this case the host takes nothing, because they're of means, and because they're just great music loving people who are extremely well connected in the Canadian folk music scene. Refreshments are by donation, roughly organized so that there's little duplication. Most concerts are held on Sunday evenings which can be less expensive than booking acts on Fridays and Saturdays. The headline performers get dinner before, a bed when necessary, and breakfast, all through the generosity of the host. The local openers get the dinner as well.


Thanks Mooh. Great info. We're also asking for donations but I made it very clear the performers are going to get paid with the donations. I'm also getting some of the money for the snacks and non-alcoholic drinks. I'm also providing dinner for the performers too. We've capped it to 20 people.



High/Deaf said:


> My circle of peeps has done a few milestone birthday parties. Too big for a house so we've rented a hall. The local Elks hall is a favorite, acoustically horrid, harshly lit but great loadin-loadout, support services, etc. It's a few hundred bucks, but enough people to recoup that at $5 - $10 per person. And you can go the 'selling booze' route yourself or let the Elks do it. The supply all the booze at a reasonable price, they look after the licensing issues and do much of the clean up afterwards. If it was fewer than 25 people, we would have done it at someone's house but this works so much better.


Thanks! This is really small scale, 20 people. I would like it to be more intimate. I already have someone think that it's a party and would like to be able to mingle during the performance and I told them, no, everyone sits down to listen to the music. LOL


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Bluedog Guitars in North Van is doing something like this. They bring in performing artists and/or builders for small, intimate shows. Minimal fee. Serious artists, too - Jon Gomm was their recently. Their shop is small and 30-40 people is pretty tight. They have a food truck outside and they sell beer. But they are in business and get the marketing payback (like this post) as well.

Good luck on your endeavor. I hope it works out. As my old union bumper sticker said: Live Music Is Best.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just did our one and only rehearsal for this house concert. It's fun when you play with capable musicians. We didn't even repeat any of the 20 songs we're playing.  It would be a blast next week.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chito said:


> Just did our one and only rehearsal for this house concert. It's fun when you play with capable musicians. We didn't even repeat any of the 20 songs we're playing.  It would be a blast next week.


Wow, parallel universes or something like that. 

I practice with some guys last night in preparation for a house/birthday party next weekend (for the drummer). We worked through 20 or so songs - our one and only rehearsal. Should be a blast for us, too. I'm looking forward to it. And maybe this 'band' will carry on afterwards.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well it finally happened. What a great response we got from the crowd. Here's a video of the Howlin Wolf classic 'Stackhouse Lightning' recorded during the house concert.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool. I was wondering how yours went. Mine went well, too. Good crowd response. Here's a couple pix, no audio though (not yet, anyways).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's another one. This was fun.


----------

